# Red cherry shrimp grade?



## nathanaldo07 (3 Dec 2021)

I was just looking at my red cherry shrimp and wondering what grade they are. I have looked online but I can’t really find pictures of red cherries matching the ones I have as mine have this orangey red line going down their back. Below is a picture of what they look like. The second picture is the picture used in the listing I bought them from.


----------



## Courtneybst (3 Dec 2021)

Hey Nathan, I think you could class those as Sakura. They look similar to mine, although mine don't have the orangey stripe but I know what you mean. But take a look at this image, you can see them better in person so will know more accurately.


----------



## nathanaldo07 (3 Dec 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Hey Nathan, I think you could class those as Sakura. They look similar to mine, although mine don't have the orangey stripe but I know what you mean. But take a look at this image, you can see them better in person so will know more accurately.
> View attachment 178046



Hi, sorry for causing any confusion, I was talking about the stripe going along the top of the shrimp from its head to the end of its tail (which I know realise is more pink than orange.) 

You can see this in the first picture attached in the original message.


----------



## Kelvin12 (3 Dec 2021)

I think the stripe is a feature son some and not on others of the same breed.  Mine are like that.    If you can follow this classification thing you are a genius.  There are so many ideas here total confusion.


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Dec 2021)

They look like sakura


----------



## Jaseon (4 Dec 2021)

Where did you buy mate? Im looking for 10.

I was looking on pro shrimp as i know they are good, but they want £10 for shipping so not sure if that is whats commonly being charged.


----------



## ScapingScotsman (5 Dec 2021)

I have a small nano tank for shrimp only, mainly cherries, and find that the older bigger ones have these lines down. I assumed it was just down to age more than anything


----------



## nathanaldo07 (13 Dec 2021)

Jaceree said:


> Where did you buy mate? Im looking for 10.
> 
> I was looking on pro shrimp as i know they are good, but they want £10 for shipping so not sure if that is whats commonly being charged.



Sorry for the late response, I got them off of eBay as I think they have the cheapest prices, bought 12 for £17 + £8.99 postage so £25.99 in total. This still worked out cheaper than my LFS which sells them doe £3.50 each. If you look around on ebay you may be able top find a better deal, especially if you can find someone local to you selling them for cheap. I have seen a listing not to far away selling shrimp at this grade for £8.00 for 10. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaseon (13 Dec 2021)

nathanaldo07 said:


> Sorry for the late response, I got them off of eBay as I think they have the cheapest prices, bought 12 for £17 + £8.99 postage so £25.99 in total. This still worked out cheaper than my LFS which sells them doe £3.50 each. If you look around on ebay you may be able top find a better deal, especially if you can find someone local to you selling them for cheap. I have seen a listing not to far away selling shrimp at this grade for £8.00 for 10.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thats the one ive been looking at recently. I was put off by the postage, but its what you should expect with what you're getting?. All your shrimp healthy? Id expect them to be bumped around a bit.


----------

